# Medieval Traffic Problems (offering a resource)



## Bekka King (Apr 30, 2016)

Anyone trying to recreate a medieval environment in a world might find this useful.

Medieval Traffic Problems
JANUARY 17, 2016 BY MEDIEVALISTS.NET
The medieval city was seen as a crowded, bustling place, with people, horses, carts and wagons all moving around. Just as in our modern city, this would all lead to inevitable traffic problems.
Source: Medieval Traffic Problems


----------



## Bekka King (May 1, 2016)

You're welcome.


----------



## Ben (May 1, 2016)

that medievalists.net is a great site - I've found other detailed, useful stuff there before


----------



## Bekka King (May 4, 2016)

Agreed.  I like the site.


----------



## We Rise Above (May 13, 2016)

It's a very impressive resource that I hadn't come across before. Thanks very much.


----------

